# introducing Eva



## AlisonF (Apr 25, 2013)

Baby Eva was born yesterday by csection weighing 6lb 14 oz. We're completely smitten, she's wonderful.
Her BGs have been perfect, we gave her pre-expressed colostrum immediately after birth and then she breastfed for an hour as well.

Happy days


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh what wonderful news Alison! Many congratulations to you all, and welcome to the world Eva!


----------



## gail1 (Apr 25, 2013)

welcome to the world little one great news


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 25, 2013)

Excellent stuff !    Mines 16 now. Enjoy when they are young


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 25, 2013)

Alison, congratulations on the arrival your bundle of joy.  Eva, congratulations on acquiring your new parents!


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2013)

Alison big congratulations


----------



## Highlander (Apr 25, 2013)

Many congratulation.


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 25, 2013)

Congratulations Alison!

And welcome Eva!!


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 25, 2013)

Bliss - comgratulations, I'm so pleased all is well! Hope the scary mesh knickers are helping lol!  (sorry, probably too much info yes?! )


----------



## Cleo (Apr 26, 2013)

Congratulations Alison!
Well done !
C xx


----------



## Copepod (Apr 26, 2013)

Congratulations, AlisonF and dad; welcome to the world Eva.


----------



## Vix (Apr 26, 2013)

Fantastic news  Hope you and baby Eva are doing well Alison! Great name (my mum's name) 

xx


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 26, 2013)

Cracking news Welcome Eva, saw news on facebook and was chuffed for you all. Sounds like you have a beauty


----------



## AJLang (Apr 27, 2013)

Congratulations I'm so pleased for you. Welcomec Eve


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 27, 2013)

What wonderful news! Congratulations to you all.


----------



## KateR (Apr 27, 2013)

Congratulations and welcome to the world Eva.


----------



## newbs (Apr 28, 2013)

Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby girl   Welcome to the world Eva!


----------

